# eth0 does not exist

## fiskah

When I boot my box (or when I run "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start") I get the following reply:

```

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*    Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

*    dhcp

*       eth0 does not exist                       [!!] 

```

I tried look in the kernel config but everything seemed correct (to my rookie eye  :Very Happy: ).

What am I missing?

----------

## xPAGANx

If you think you have your network card configured into your kernel and it isn't working, just turn all the cards on.  See if that works.  If that works then start disabling some cards.  Otherwise something else is going on.

----------

## RazielFMX

It also depends on your motherboard.  I had this problem on my home PC, for some reason the onboard gigabit ethernet card on my ASUS mb showed up as eth1!

Run an ifconfig to see what your interfaces are.

----------

## Redhatter

Before playing the guessing game... lspci -v should tell you what network card you have -- assuming it is hooked into the PCI bus.

----------

## fiskah

 *Redhatter wrote:*   

> Before playing the guessing game... lspci -v should tell you what network card you have -- assuming it is hooked into the PCI bus.

 

Its onboard and I saw some onboard driver installed in the kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## Redhatter

Last time I checked... 99% of "onboard" cards are hard-wired to the PCI bus.

----------

## spufi

 *Redhatter wrote:*   

> Before playing the guessing game... lspci -v 

 

Also dmesg|grep eth would be worthwhile looking at (or posting here).

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## fiskah

 *spufi wrote:*   

>  *Redhatter wrote:*   Before playing the guessing game... lspci -v  
> 
> Also dmesg|grep eth would be worthwhile looking at (or posting here).

 

That command does not return anything...

----------

## spufi

 *fiskah wrote:*   

> That command does not return anything...

 

This means that Linux has not been able to activate any network card, with the provided kernel-options you specified.

 *fiskah wrote:*   

> Its onboard and I saw some onboard driver installed in the kernel 

 

Could you explain this a bit?  "I saw some onboard driver installed in the kernel" is terrifyingly vague.  (I assume you didn't guess "hey there's the word onboard and since my card is onboard..." ?  :Smile:  )

Anyway, we really would like to see the output of: 

```
spci
```

----------

## fiskah

 *spufi wrote:*   

>  *fiskah wrote:*   That command does not return anything... 
> 
> This means that Linux has not been able to activate any network card, with the provided kernel-options you specified.
> 
>  *fiskah wrote:*   Its onboard and I saw some onboard driver installed in the kernel  
> ...

 

spci: command not found.

ill be happy to check my kernel config, but I'm not really sure what I'll have to look for  :Sad: 

----------

## spufi

[quote="fiskah"]spci: command not found. *fiskah wrote:*   

> 's "lspci", somehow the L got deleted 
> 
> Anyway, you have to emerge 'pciutils first in order to execute this command.  
> 
> [quote="fiskah"]ill be happy to check my kernel config, but I'm not really sure what I'll have to look for 

 

No worries, we'll get there, just try to get the output of 'lspci'.

----------

## fiskah

 *spufi wrote:*   

> No worries, we'll get there, just try to get the output of 'lspci'.

 

Here is the output when I've chrooted according to the quickinstall guide, on the livecd:

```
livecd etc # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)

```

----------

## fiskah

I was told to run dmesg|grep -i net, which resulted in the following:

```
odin ~ # dmesg|grep -i net

NET: Registred protocol family 16

audit: initializing netlink sucket (disabled)

NET: Registred protocol family 2

NET: Registred protocol family 1

NET: Registred protocol family 17
```

After that I was told that my drivers weren't installed. What do I do now?  :Smile: 

Update:

I tried to "modprobe e100" as I was told, and it didnt work, so now im back at the kernel config, to try to get the drivers loaded.

----------

## Redhatter

 *fiskah wrote:*   

>  *spufi wrote:*   No worries, we'll get there, just try to get the output of 'lspci'. 
> 
> Here is the output when I've chrooted according to the quickinstall guide, on the livecd:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That thing, most certainly does use the e100 driver... either that, or you can try eepro100.

You'll of course, need these either compiled as a module.  If you decide to compile them into the kernel, pick e100, OR pick eepro100, DO NOT COMPILE BOTH into the kernel.

If it fails to work... please state the error message that appears.  I might have a pointy hat, but I'm no wizzard.

----------

## Monkeh

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> It also depends on your motherboard.  I had this problem on my home PC, for some reason the onboard gigabit ethernet card on my ASUS mb showed up as eth1!

 

That would probably be because you compiled firewire support in, and firewire is set up before any ethernet drivers, and thus gets eth0.

----------

## fiskah

 *Redhatter wrote:*   

> That thing, most certainly does use the e100 driver... either that, or you can try eepro100.

 

Where in the kernel config do I find the e100 driver?

----------

## Monkeh

 *fiskah wrote:*   

>  *Redhatter wrote:*   That thing, most certainly does use the e100 driver... either that, or you can try eepro100. 
> 
> Where in the kernel config do I find the e100 driver?

 

Device drivers, network device support, ethernet (10 or 100mbit). Intel Pro/100+.

----------

## fiskah

Ok. Now I tried both the eepro100 and the e100 drivers (one at a time), and eth0 is still not found...

Anything else I can try?  :Smile: 

----------

## RazielFMX

When you are in the livecd environment (before you chroot), what is the output of ifconfig?

----------

## fiskah

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> When you are in the livecd environment (before you chroot), what is the output of ifconfig?

 

```
livecd ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:07:E9:B6:7A:C9

          inet addr:192.168.1.106  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::207:e9ff:feb6:7ac9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:8646 (8.4 Kb)  TX bytes:8550 (8.3 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

----------

## spufi

```
livecd ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:07:E9:B6:7A:C9

          inet addr:192.168.1.106  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::207:e9ff:feb6:7ac9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:8646 (8.4 Kb)  TX bytes:8550 (8.3 Kb)

```

Well, it looks like you are actually doing something wrong here, as you have no problem connecting in a livecd environment.  

When you compiled support for the Pro/100 drivers in your kernel, did you copy the new bzImage to /boot?   

Or did you compile your kernel with module-support for the ethernet card and forgot to add those entries to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?    

Just guessing here, cause usually the most hardware problems are with state-of-the-art new-funky-hardware, not 'oldschool' equally-reliable-as-ext2 ethernet cards like the Pro/100  :Smile: 

----------

